
Tesla: Why do car buffs dislike it but nerds love it? - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/quora/2015/10/11/tesla_why_do_car_buffs_dislike_it_but_nerds_love_it.html?wpisrc=obinsite
======
SCAQTony
To hear a contrarian point of view than this biased writer, Jeremy Clarkson
said it best why auto buffs prefer mechanical cars while driving an Astin
Martin DB9 through the Great Britain countryside. Definitely less shrill than
Slate:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q0Svvdrx_E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q0Svvdrx_E)

------
Shivetya
reads like Musk wrote it himself, essentially dismissing all points that are
valid by attacking those with the opinions instead of discussing the merits of
the opinion.

Amazed the writer didn't find a way to fit in bigot, racism, or even calling
them Nazis

